# Anyone got an unwanted/broken/destroyed d2g?



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

As you may know... I am working on a .629 root exploit for the d2g, but I don't even have a d2g. So I was wondering if anyone had an unwanted d2g, it's ok if the screen is smashed or something. If you would be kind enough to donate, it would really help the developent of the root exploit. I am also willing to pay, but I'm pretty broke, so don't expect much of a payment.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Nobody?







that's too bad.


----------



## Jonman409 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey man, I'm picking one up tomorrow so that I can finish with the porting of CM9. I can send it your way when i'm done with it if you want.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Jonman409 said:


> Hey man, I'm picking one up tomorrow so that I can finish with the porting of CM9. I can send it your way when i'm done with it if you want.


That would be... AMAZING! I could even send it back to ya when i'm done.


----------



## Jonman409 (Dec 29, 2011)

No prob, The guy flaked out today, so hopefully it goes though, and tomorrow


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Jonman409 said:


> No prob, The guy flaked out today, so hopefully it goes though, and tomorrow


Awesome. Shoot me a PM when you're all done with it.


----------



## jungletek (Apr 4, 2012)

I just inherited a D2G (w/ .629), and I'd be willing to lend it to you if Jonman doesn't come through. It's useless to me without root anyway, and I'd like to help the community if I can in some way.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

jungletek said:


> I just inherited a D2G, and I'd be willing to lend it to you if Jonman doesn't come through. It's useless to me without root anyway, and I'd like to help the community if I can in some way.


Awesome. Keep it for now, and if it doesn't work out with Jonman, then I'll contact you.


----------



## jungletek (Apr 4, 2012)

jellybellys said:


> Awesome. Keep it for now, and if it doesn't work out with Jonman, then I'll contact you.


Sounds good, dude. I'll be keeping my eye on this thread.


----------

